# Korean for Dragon Sweep



## Master Ken (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi All,

Does any one know the correct Korean terminology for a dragon sweep. 

Pil Seung

Master Ken


----------



## Chizikunbo (Sep 21, 2007)

Master Ken said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does any one know the correct Korean terminology for a dragon sweep.
> 
> ...



Morning,
the word for sweep tends to differ a bit, so I dont know the term you are looking for, but dragon is YONG.

--josh


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Josh..

Many thanks, halfway there now 

Ken


----------

